# Opening day doves



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I took my son and 7 month old lab to hunt cut silage this morning. We got a limit by about 10:00. It was slower than normal for opening day, but there were enough doves flying to keep it interesting. This is the first of many trips for us and our new dog, the slow and steady action was perfect for the young dog. I haven’t been seeing the normal amount of doves around this summer. The wet weather may have reduced nesting success.


----------



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 320175
> I took my son and 7 month old lab to hunt cut silage this morning. We got a limit by about 10:00. It was slower than normal for opening day, but there were enough doves flying to keep it interesting. This is the first of many trips for us and our new dog, the slow and steady action was perfect for the young dog. I haven’t been seeing the normal amount of doves around this summer. The wet weather may have reduced nesting success.


Glad someone had luck I hunted public where I had decent luck on the second day and never got the first shot. The state not being able to plant millet and sunflower due to the wet spring didnt help.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great job Muddy, son and 7 mo. old Lab. Your son's smile says everything about the hunt!
Your pup is still looking at the birds... he's into it for sure!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We hunted the same field today. It was a little slow, but we still got a limit by 10:30. I had to make my shots count. I use a dove rod, mojo dove, flicker doves, and ground decoys. Some birds suck right in, some swing through for a closer looK.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My son and I hunted yesterday morning but none of the corn has been cut yet. We did see a few birds but didn't get anything in close. I think the corn will start to come out this week, then it's game on.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There were more doves flying today than opening weekend. It was pretty fast action and only took about an hour and a half to get a limit. I’m still not seeing the usual amount of birds though.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Wow, I sat on the back patio to watch the evening flight. Usually I can see several hundred or more going to roost this time of year. I saw about 30 doves.


----------

